# Outdoor Camp Kitchen Mold



## dakotadog (Apr 14, 2009)

Our outdoor camp kitchen has had a terrible problem with mold, so much so it has pretty much detiorated/rusted our stove. Does anyone know how to get a replacement stove cover? I'm going to replace the rubber seal around the camp kitchen "door" but need to locate a replacement stove top cover or a replacement stove. I checked a couple of dealers and Camping World but can't seem to locate a suitable replacement.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is not likely the seal that is leaking but left over water from the faucet. I recommend you drill some vent holes in the top of the box so it can vet into the cabinet inside. Air circulation is the answer to the mold issue.


----------



## dakotadog (Apr 14, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> It is not likely the seal that is leaking but left over water from the faucet. I recommend you drill some vent holes in the top of the box so it can vet into the cabinet inside. Air circulation is the answer to the mold issue.


Awesome suggestion. I'll try drilling out 3 holes to see if that helps with the mold.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Our kitchen door does not leak bu there seems to always be a little moisture left behind. We would have spotty mold especially after winter. I put one of these "Sta-Dry" in there and have never had a problem since. I see you cannot order them on line anymore but you should beable to get it from the store direct. give them a call. The best part is, it is re-usable. just put it in the oven for a while and it is good to go another season.








Hope this helps,

Brian


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

We have that problem too. There was more mold under the sink. So, I stopped storing the hoses in the kitchen. They, especially the coiled hose, hold a lot of water even if they appear empty. We haven't had them out of the kitchen long enough to know if it will help. I suspect it will though.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've had the same problem for as long as I've had our Outback. The only solution that has worked for me is to throw one of these into the outdoor kitchen during the winter.

Sta-Dri at Campingworld


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

How long of a time period would you go without putting one of these in to help keep things dry? Would you throw one in if you were not taking your trailer out for a few weeks?


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> It is not likely the seal that is leaking but left over water from the faucet. I recommend you drill some vent holes in the top of the box so it can vet into the cabinet inside. Air circulation is the answer to the mold issue.


Good advice. I drilled the holes and make sure all is dry before closing the door. I was having mold problems before I did this.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

pep_ said:


> How long of a time period would you go without putting one of these in to help keep things dry? Would you throw one in if you were not taking your trailer out for a few weeks?


I just store my Sta-Dry in the sink all the time with the faucet head. When I camp, I just put it behind the stove, out of sight. It is a pretty cheap fix.








Brian


----------



## dakotadog (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions for keeping it dry. I had been using something similar to Staydri I found at Lowes. I unfortunately forgot to put it in this past fall when I winterized it and it ruined the stove. I'm going to try the drilling suggestion. Any ideas on where to find the replacement stove cover?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

If you can't find a new cover I would take out the old one, sand it down, bake it in the oven at low temperature to be sure all the moisture is out of it and coat it with a good quality heat resistant spray paint. You can usually find the paint at wood stove stores.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.americanr...overs_c_16.html

Above is a link I found that had covers. Part numbers DVC2-BLR 56458 You can search the inet for "atwood propane stove cover" and find others. They also have white and stainless steel.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Our trailer is technically second hand, but it was almost unused, and I am sure the outside galley had never been used. Unfortunately, I think it must have been left open and close up wet during the time it sat on the dealers lot as it is corroded significantly. I agree with the others that the problem isn't that the compartment leaks - the problem is that moisture gets trapped inside. All the ideas above are good - store the hose elsewhere, make sure everything is dry before folding it up, and drill vent holes to get some air circulation. Using the moisture adsorbing pillows also makes sense.

The first picture shows the bottom pan of our stove. The electro-galvanized finish is in bad shape and starting to rust. Also the various screws and other fasteners used are already rusted, and everything was mildewed. I have taken it all apart, and clean it up real well. I have drilled 1-1/4" vent holes in the top of the compartment to get some circulation. I have drilled 1/4" drain holes in each corner of the molded plastic base as I found it was holding water. All hardware is being replaced with stainless steel. The bottom pan will be cleaned up, primed, and painted with heat resistant paint. Most importantly, we will make sure it is thoroughly dried out before it is folded up, and will start using some of the stay-dry pillows.

By the way, our stove is a Suburban, and parts seem to be available online .....


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Bill & Kate: if you drilled holes on the bottom of the plastic pan, you might need to watch that. On mine the interior floor of the trailer is beneath that. In my fiver, it is located inside the cabinet under the kitchen sink.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

therink said:


> Bill & Kate: if you drilled holes on the bottom of the plastic pan, you might need to watch that. On mine the interior floor of the trailer is beneath that. In my fiver, it is located inside the cabinet under the kitchen sink.


We drilled holes in the bottom of the plastic pan that holds the stove on the fold down shelf because it was trapping water under the stove and the "sink". Drilled holes only in the top of the housing that is mounted inside the cabinet under the sink. Sorry if I wasn't clear, but I guess there isn't any standard nomeclature! The important point is to make sure it is good and dry before stowing it away.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Bill & Kate said:


> Bill & Kate: if you drilled holes on the bottom of the plastic pan, you might need to watch that. On mine the interior floor of the trailer is beneath that. In my fiver, it is located inside the cabinet under the kitchen sink.


We drilled holes in the bottom of the plastic pan that holds the stove on the fold down shelf because it was trapping water under the stove and the "sink". Drilled holes only in the top of the housing that is mounted inside the cabinet under the sink. Sorry if I wasn't clear, but I guess there isn't any standard nomeclature! The important point is to make sure it is good and dry before stowing it away.
[/quote]

Just an update: Cleaned up the stove, gave it a coat of heat resistant paint, replaced all the hardware with stainless. Along with the drainage holes, and being more careful not to put it away wet, we hope the problem is solved. Before and after pictures attached.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

I finally got sick of the mess and removed the burners and sink. I installed 3/32" stainless cables on each side of the hatch. I bought two bins that I use for wash/rinse water to do the dishes which can easily be dumped in the brush. I now roll with a Camp Chef stove (See Pic) that can be purchased at Costco to cook with and I don’t have to fire up the oven in the camper. I no longer have a mold problem and I have a great working surface to do whatever with just outside the camper door. That thing looked cool when we bought the camper but has been nothing but a pain in the back side. Next time I camp I will take a picture of my setup.


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

I thought the outdoor kitchen as a cool factor idea, but soon realized it was a waste. Pulled the guts and put in a 26" flatscreen for an outdoor entertainment area.


----------



## kimmcohen (Feb 27, 2013)

An outdoor kitchen build with a wood frame? I thought you couldn't have any combustible materials. All I've seen require steel studs and concrete board.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Bill & Kate said:


> Bill & Kate: if you drilled holes on the bottom of the plastic pan, you might need to watch that. On mine the interior floor of the trailer is beneath that. In my fiver, it is located inside the cabinet under the kitchen sink.


We drilled holes in the bottom of the plastic pan that holds the stove on the fold down shelf because it was trapping water under the stove and the "sink". Drilled holes only in the top of the housing that is mounted inside the cabinet under the sink. Sorry if I wasn't clear, but I guess there isn't any standard nomeclature! The important point is to make sure it is good and dry before stowing it away.
[/quote]

Just an update: Cleaned up the stove, gave it a coat of heat resistant paint, replaced all the hardware with stainless. Along with the drainage holes, and being more careful not to put it away wet, we hope the problem is solved. Before and after pictures attached.
[/quote]

Nicely done!

I may give mine a coat of paint as well just to make it easier to clean when the occasional boil over happens.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Bill & Kate said:


> Bill & Kate: if you drilled holes on the bottom of the plastic pan, you might need to watch that. On mine the interior floor of the trailer is beneath that. In my fiver, it is located inside the cabinet under the kitchen sink.


We drilled holes in the bottom of the plastic pan that holds the stove on the fold down shelf because it was trapping water under the stove and the "sink". Drilled holes only in the top of the housing that is mounted inside the cabinet under the sink. Sorry if I wasn't clear, but I guess there isn't any standard nomeclature! The important point is to make sure it is good and dry before stowing it away.
[/quote]

Just an update: Cleaned up the stove, gave it a coat of heat resistant paint, replaced all the hardware with stainless. Along with the drainage holes, and being more careful not to put it away wet, we hope the problem is solved. Before and after pictures attached.
[/quote]

One further update: Since performing the mods described above, we have had two extended trips - one in early September, and we just got back from a few weeks in Florida. We have used the galley often - it is really nice to cook up a nice breakfast outside rather than heating up the inside of the trailer. There have been no problems with moisture build up either during storage or between uses. The secret is to make sure it is all dried out before you fold it up. The drainage and ventilation holes make keeping it dry easier.


----------



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well I am planning on putting in 2-2inch round soffit vents through the door. In hopes that this will vent all or the moister outside of the unit instead of into my cabinets. Has anyone tried this kind of route.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

bowhunter2819 said:


> Well I am planning on putting in 2-2inch round soffit vents through the door. In hopes that this will vent all or the moister outside of the unit instead of into my cabinets. Has anyone tried this kind of route.


My only concern would be finding a place on the door where you could hole saw a 2" hole and not have it blocked by the galley which is screwed to the door, and the cutting board that slides in between the galley and the door. If there is a free spot, it should work OK.

Again, I think the solution is to make sure it is dry before folding it up. If you have to put it away when it is still wet, open it up to dry out at the earliest opportunity to prevent the mildew from getting a start.


----------



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

I can honestly say for a fact mine aquires water through other means. The Galley is off the door and has been most of the winter so I could sand down and refinish the stove. Pulled the plastic piece off to get the mold from under it under control. After it was put away dry during the indian summer in mid december we had the empty shell cabinet is now/was molded again.

BTW sanding that stove cover is a pain. I cant wait to get to the stove its self...


----------



## Larry M (Sep 26, 2006)

I spray the "interior" of the "Camp Kitchen" with Lysol after wiping out the moisture before closing it and, after the first time, haven't had a mold issue.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I've said it before but I use one of these Sta-Dri and put it in the sink. Have used it for years and NEVER had mold again!
Brian


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

As far as pressure int the lines, I crack the kitchen sink valves after adding anti-freeze to relieve the pressure before storing. The only time there is pressure in the lines is when we are camping and the outdoor kitchen hatch is open.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

robertized said:


> thefulminator Buddy I just had to answer this one LOL. I agree with you that a pressure leak is probably not a problem while in storage but the point of my previous post today starting at 3:06 am was that this was a pressure leak while camping which put a fair amount of water in my trailer in a short period of time. Fortunately we caught the leak before it could soak the carpet or be absorbed by all the wood cabinetry causing it to swell up and be ruined. As the faucet/shower outlet located in the outside camp stove compartment in our trailer it is T in to the hot and cold water just like the kit sink, inside shower, and the bath sink I don't see how the door to the camp stove compartment being open or closed makes any difference, other than *with the door closed and no drain the water could build up before you found out there was a problem*. Installing a drain in the camp stove compartment is kind of like seat belts there not used until there is an occurrence. Good Luck.


My point exactly. No pressure, no leak. When the kitchen is open and the lines are pressurized, the most obvious place for a leak is out the spigot itself. As a precaution, I connect the coiled hose into the quick connect and hang it out the door. If there is a leak it goes outside. When the kitchen is closed there is no pressure to cause a leak. Personally I find the outdoor faucet to be about the most useless item on our 21RS. The only thing I have ever used it for is when I put a cheap plastic hose nozzle on the end and douse the camp fire from long distance. We use the outdoor stove all the time and leave my home made trivet on the sink for a place to put hot pans.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

The galley hose is a handy way for us to fill our portable Igloo icemaker. In addition, I have added an additional length of hose and used it to wash down the trailer at the storage yard where there is no running water.


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

........... or do away with it.


----------

